# Welche Pflanze ist das?



## Tanny (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo allerseits, 
vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand weiterhelfen. 
Ich habe an meinem Hohlweg zwischen Knick und hohen Bäumen 
(also stark beschattet) einen wahren Teppich einer Pflanze, die 
ich absolut nicht sicher bestimmt bekomme (6 Bestimmungsbücher haben versagt).

Anfangs hielt ich es für Vogelmiere - der Teppich sieht auf den ersten Blick genauso aus. 
Aber die Blätter sind anders und die winzig, winzig kleinen Blüten sind ganz zart bläulich.

Diese Blattform habe ich nur beim Mauerzimbelkraut (Cymbalaria muralis) gefunden - aber ich finde, die 
Blüten passen nicht. 
Ich habe mal Fotos versucht, wobei die Blüten sind so winzig - da versagt sogar meine Canon 

Aber vielleicht weiss ja jemand spontan was das ist?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Tanny,

ich würde es für einen __ Ehrenpreis halten. 
Da gibt es allerdings relativ viele Arten...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2014)

Hi Tanny,

sollte efeublättriger __ Ehrenpreis (Veronica hederifolia) sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (19. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Annett und Frank, 
 danke für die ANtworten...

Ohje, da habe ich mich ja bös in die Nesseln gesetzt 

Eine Bekannte meinte auch __ Ehrenpreis und ich habe das natürlich sofort in meinen diversen Bestimmungsbüchern nachgeschlagen und dann ganz vehement und kompromisslos die Ansicht vertreten, daß es kein Ehrenpreis sein KANN, weil die Blattform überhaupt nicht stimmt - peinlich, peinlich

In sämtlichen Büchern sind nur Ehrenpreisarten mit gesägten Blatträndern gewesen - und mein Fazit: 
das ist kein Ehrenpreis - Ehrenpreis hat immer gesägte Blätter!

Jetzt habe ich mir nach Eurem Hinweis mal im I-Net Efeuehrenpreis und dann auch noch Faden- und Hainehrenpreis angeschaut - und siehe da, das passt...und es gibt ja sooo viel verschiedenes Ehrenpreis.....

...ich glaube, jetzt muss ich dringend bei jemandem Abbitte leisten gehen... 

Vielen Dank nochmal Euch beiden für den Hinweis 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo allerseits, 

da werde ich doch meinen alten thread mal reanimieren 

Ich habe heute den verwilderten Durchgang zwischen Reitplatz und Stall fotografiert. 

Dabei fand ich eine Pflanze, bei deren Köpfen ich an Diestel dachte, die aber 
einen glatten, stachelfreien Stängel und glatte, große Blätter hat. 

Was ist das?


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2016)

Große Klette http://www.awl.ch/heilpflanzen/arctium_lappa/klette.htm

Haben wir als Kinder gerne mit gespielt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2016)

Hi Tanny,

das ist ne Klette (Arctium)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (21. Juli 2016)

Danke Euch beiden


----------

